# Mahindra 5035 bows



## thearizonarancher (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a Mahindra 5035 and it did it again. If the ground isn't perfectly level, the tractor bows in the direction that is lowest. I have a fear that the Mahindra 5035 is going to tip over for no reason. I had a Kioti before and never ever had an issue with tipping so I am confused. Same property and same basic tasks. I just had to up over a berm to fill a coyote hole under the fence and got the scare that really worries me. Is there an adjustment to stop this or can the suspension be welded to stop this? 

Okay I know dumb post but I thought I was going to be under the damn thing. Comments please and Merry Christmas! :dazed:


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you too.

I assume you're talking about the tractor rolling over on its side?
If you are, a couple of suggestions here:

Widen the stance of your rear tires. You should be able to swap sides with the rear tires and the offset of the center disc should widen the stance. Swap sides so the tread is still in the same direction it was on the other side.

Make sure your tires are filled with water. The water gives extra ballast and will make the tractor more stable.

Add wheel weights to the rear wheels. Once again, the more weight on the rear wheels, the more stable the tractor.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

One of the issues to consider is the weight of the tractor. Most of the Kioti tractors in the 50 horsepower range are under 3,000 lb. The Mahindra is at least 1,600 lb heavier, with a higher center of gravity and more susceptible to tip over unless the wheels are spread and the tires ballasted.

Across the line the medium and larger Mahindra tractors tend to be built more like American tractors used to be and therefore are considerably heavier than the competition. That translates into the need to be aware of some aspects of operation for former lightweight tractor owners. For instance you have now experienced the side hill issue, but the same sort of physics exists for loader work. Where we could take a run at rubble with a Kubota or whatever and scoop and lift it without adverse impact, the Mahindra's weight means that speeds must be reduced to avoid breaking bolts and welds.

I suspect if you ballast the tires, and set the pressure properly, you will find a difference of night and day in how the Mahindra handles side hill operation.


----------



## thearizonarancher (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the comments


----------

